# Looking for soap bar wrap tutorial..



## CandiceW (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey all,
I was hoping someone could help.
I'm looking for a tutorial or template on making a soap bar wrap.
I'm hoping I can print from home.
I've only seen things that you buy when I googled.. I'm pretty handy with photoshop so was hoping I could make my own.

Thanks!
Candice


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 26, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 28, 2009)

In the "Craft Forum" there is a great tutorial from Kitn for a soap sleeve cover made from scrap booking paper. Super easy, she's included fab pictures and decorations and all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

here is a link for you , I have more bookmarked on my pc , I will add them later .

http://www.brownkraftlabels.com/freetemplates.aspcanola
http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm
http://www.ruthannzaroff.com/mirkwoodde ... lapbox.htm

ETA the right links :wink:

Kitn


----------



## Bayougirl (May 13, 2010)

Here's one I stumbled on a while back
http://www.blueaspenoriginals.org/soaplabel.html

good luck.


----------

